# Mountain Biking Buffalo Creek



## cleon (Jul 19, 2011)

Asking here because Buffalo Creek is a frame of reference that works for me and I know many roadies also ride the trails.

I'm shopping for a new mtn bike and my last foray into the gear was over a decade ago..before disc brakes, 'travel', "29er", and 'gravity bikes' existed in the sport.

So I'm lost when it comes to suspension travel selection. My question is this...

For riding on trails such as Ken Caryl Trails and Buffalo Creek (one of my favorite areas to ride), with light to moderate technical singletrack and few jumps/drops, what bike configuration would make the most sense?

If dual, what travel in mm would be the sweet spot?

and would dual vs hardtail even make sense or is dual overkill?

Thanks for any input. I tried to be specific because I know it partially personal preference, but hopefully the 'criteria' make sense.


----------



## cleon (Jul 19, 2011)

Must be called 'Road Bike Review' for a reason..lol


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Go to mtbr.com and the Front Range forum. There's lots of Buff Creek talk there. Personally, I ride rigid, which is ideal for Buff Creek.


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

For those types of trails, stick with a hardtail and you'll be fine.


----------



## cleon (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok. Thank guys. I was thinking hardtail as well. I will look at MTBR forums also. I'm just so used to coming here and BF since most of my time has been on the road but good point on MTBR. Thanks again.


----------

